# O scale vs. HO scale



## Carman (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello all

I am new to the model train hobby. I have a few questions that hopefully you can shed some light on. I got an O scale Lionel train set with the Frastrack for a present. Im not really sure if I want to go with the HO scale or stick with the O scale. I need your opinion on what you like or dislike about both scales. It seems like HO scale is more popular for some reason. I was not sure if it was cost,space or what. Like I said before I am just getting started I would like to have a decent sized lay out but am also on a budget too.


Carman


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I model HO. Probably because that is what I was raised with. I believe that one has more to choose from modeling HO and O is somewhat more expensive. But, when you consider tht you be buying more HO than if you had O, the expense really balances out. 

Another thing about the smaller scale, you can put MORE in less space.

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Tip the Scales?*

Technicallly I am not modelling O. The history and puchasing Lionel, interests me more. I am thinking more to scale when looking for accessories. I enjoy repair and appreciate the design of the product, It is funny that the larger engines do not interest me since they require room and large turnouts. Most of my stuff is 027. The prewar era has interests me too. Interacting here in the forum I am learning more about modelling and layouts and also real trains. 

If you are crazy about large engines a smaller scale will work easier No doubt HO and N are big and the market has the products to support it. I may build some in HO just because I like the fancy steam ones. A small layout to run them would be nice. I am not a fast track fan I am discovering that in HO the space is taken fast almost to the tune of an 027 curve. Yet it is easy and locks. Quality pieces in HO are nice if you can distinguish them from the toys.I like the Mantau Pacifc in cast. Going HO, I would seek out the older stuff. Modern electronics is interesting but I like to apply by assembly not purchasing.

I just have a table with cars and track not a layout but a surface to move around and try different things. I would be nice to diplay something or have it portable to exhibit.For now I work on projects and post and learn.
My area of the country has deep roots in O. More collectable I guess. I went to a Greenberg show today and there were plenty of O scale dealers. I noticed a lot of Lionel Post and Prewar. Even MTH brand wasn't seen much. S gage American Flyer was well represented too.
Read up. find out what interest you and pursue it.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Rob's dissertation is quite on target. I have on my layout a mix of the old and new. Some of my roster dates back to the mid-'50's when engine motors were the open can Pittman motors. While I don't believe that I could ever convert these to DCC, Running them a few laps form time to time rekindles the fancy of my childhood when Dad ran them around the layout at home and at the club. Many F's E's and old Alco's.

I don't know whether it's sad or the right thing to do with these old models, but most of the time they sit on display. a memorial to the things that have taken me down the road of a this greatest of hobbies.

My layout is ever morphing. I build modules that are inter-changeable. I can change eras in no time.I am partial to the era from 1920's to the 1960's, a mixture of steam and deisel. The "fallen flags" were still flying and gives me many roads to mingle. And steam engines, rods flying back and forth, are my absolute favorites. Bygone days long since vanished.Unlike Rod, I now buy many of my engines "Ready To Run". Cars I will build, but some are like the engines, RTR. Still the lower priced kits from companies like Athearn are the heart of my rolling stock.

Research your likes, decide on how deep you wish to dive, and jump in.

Bob


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

"If you like to model, then you should choose HO scale... If you like to run trains, then you should choose O scale..."

I read something along that line somewhere, but who knows how many people actually feel that way... I can tell you this though, I love running my trains and I am into true O scale


----------



## Russ (Nov 17, 2009)

Carman

One reason why I favour HO over O is because they are small enough to be able to use creative scenery with well-designed track plans in a reasonable amount of space. But they are also large enough to be able to accommodate a great deal of detail in finer models. Also they are cheaper than the larger O scale trains.

If you choose to go with O scale, you'll need at least thirty-six square feet of space. If your available space is smaller than that, you should probably go with a smaller scale.

Good luck


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

HO all the way ive had o not so good i sold it thinking only scale but then i discovered HO and well its the best trains i have used if its dcc


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you can't make up your mind model both.


And if ya got a little more room add some N too.

Kyle! you sold your O trains!


----------



## Benn (Dec 8, 2009)

big ed said:


> If you can't make up your mind model both.


:ditto: thats what i did a couple years back. i plan to model 3 scales plus a slot car set.

i guess with HO is that its more popular, smaller and cheaper. it all depends on your opinoin, big or small.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Like mentioned above, I think for many it depends on what we grew up with. I've owned toy trains off and on mostly because they bring back childhood memories.

I do like trains but maybe not as much as most here. Again, it's reliving my childhood experiences that I seek first and the train types themselves are sort of secondary. The thing most important to me is that my trains are vintage 1950's early 60's and they must be Lionel 0 gauge.

For those just getting started or who aren't trying to experience the past, they have the option of whatever works best for them. 

I really would do better with HO due to room limitations but my heart says 0 gauge :laugh:

DJTrains


----------

